# La religione dell'amore ...



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

http://alieniemisteri.altervista.org/sistemi_tortura_della_chiesa.htm


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

Alcune le vidi al museo delle torture di S.Giminiano...se non sbaglio:unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alcune le vidi al museo delle torture di S.Giminiano...se non sbaglio:unhappy:


 che razza di bastardi schifosi... :unhappy:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> che razza di bastardi schifosi... :unhappy:


Dimmi qualcuno col potere che non sia bastardo schifoso...


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Dimmi qualcuno col potere che non sia bastardo schifoso...


In effetti anche i moderatori dei forum, nel loro piccolo... :carneval:
Mo' m'arriva il ban... si scherza eh? :rotfl:


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alcune le vidi al museo delle torture di S.Giminiano...se non sbaglio:unhappy:


non sbagli, le ho viste anche io .

il papa Raz, chiederà scusa anche per queste.
forse.


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti anche i moderatori dei forum, nel loro piccolo... :carneval:
> Mo' m'arriva il ban... si scherza eh? :rotfl:


te sei bannato di tuo con quella faccia:mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> te sei bannato di tuo con quella faccia:mrgreen:


 il look vichingo attizza le donne :carneval:


----------



## Micia (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> il look vichingo attizza le donne :carneval:


tu dici:mrgreen:


----------



## Lettrice (5 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> In effetti anche i moderatori dei forum, nel loro piccolo... :carneval:
> Mo' m'arriva il ban... si scherza eh? :rotfl:


Beh... Il signore degli anelli mica scherzava..._My preciousssss_


----------



## Nobody (5 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Beh... Il signore degli anelli mica scherzava..._My preciousssss_


 Ma chi... Sauron? Facevo il tifo per lui...:carneval:


----------



## giobbe (6 Luglio 2010)

La tortura è stata tranquillamente praticata da tutti quelli che esercitavano un potere fino al XVIII secolo.
È una cosa vergognosa, ma si usava così, a quei tempi era normale.
L'inquisizione non usava questi strumenti di tortura.
http://apocalisselaica.net/varie/eventi-storici/revisionismo-e-leggende-nere


----------



## Nobody (6 Luglio 2010)

giobbe ha detto:


> La tortura è stata tranquillamente praticata da tutti quelli che esercitavano un potere fino al XVIII secolo.
> È una cosa vergognosa, ma si usava così, a quei tempi era normale.
> *L'inquisizione non usava questi strumenti di tortura.*
> http://apocalisselaica.net/varie/eventi-storici/revisionismo-e-leggende-nere


 Lo so, da veri ipocriti li consegnavano al braccio secolare che provvedeva per loro...


----------



## Lettrice (6 Luglio 2010)

L'inquisizione ne usava altri di metodi... alla fine confessavano tutto cio' che volevano


----------



## Daniele (6 Luglio 2010)

La chiesa e la religione, due cose totalmente diverse. La religione dell'amore lo è davvero, chi la gestisce può essere persona o persone sbagliate.
Le idee possono essere buone, le realizzazioni cattive e dipende dagli uomini, io credo in Cristo, io credo nelle buone persone che fanno del bene, credo nella chiesa di Cristo, non alla istituzione chiesa in se stessa, perchè la chiesa non è ne l'istituzione e neppure il luogo.


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> La chiesa e la religione, due cose totalmente diverse. La religione dell'amore lo è davvero, chi la gestisce può essere persona o persone sbagliate.
> *Le idee possono essere buone, le realizzazioni cattive e dipende dagli uomini*, io credo in Cristo, io credo nelle buone persone che fanno del bene, credo nella chiesa di Cristo, non alla istituzione chiesa in se stessa, perchè la chiesa non è ne l'istituzione e neppure il luogo.


 Lo dicevano pure i comunisti... secondo me è troppo facile sfangarsela così.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo dicevano pure i comunisti... secondo me è troppo facile sfangarsela così.


E come te la sfanghi?:carneval::rotfl:

Comunque son d'accordo... le idee sono frutto dell'uomo se finiscono a merda ci sara' un perche':blank:


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

Oggi c'ho una botta d'ottimismo che nun me se regge!


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E come te la sfanghi?:carneval::rotfl:
> 
> Comunque son d'accordo... le idee sono frutto dell'uomo se finiscono a merda ci sara' un perche':blank:


Non è possibile sfangarsela... :carneval: però Gesù quando uno dei discepoli gli chiese come riconoscere i buoni maestri dai cattivi maestri, rispose: guardate i frutti che produrranno. Ora se questa (secondo me giustissima) massima la si applicasse a chi la pronunciò... voglio dire, dopo duemila anni, se su un piatto della bilancia mettessimo il male fatto dalla chiesa, e su quell'altro il bene... lui finirebbe senza dubbio nella lavagna dei cattivi.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Non è possibile sfangarsela... :carneval: però Gesù quando uno dei discepoli gli chiese come riconoscere i buoni maestri dai cattivi maestri, rispose: guardate i frutti che produrranno. Ora se questa (secondo me giustissima) massima la si applicasse a chi la pronunciò... voglio dire, dopo duemila anni, se su un piatto della bilancia mettessino il male fatto dalla chiesa, e su quell'altro il bene... lui finirebbe senza dubbio nella lavagna dei cattivi.


Secondo me infatti non e' giusta come massima... il giorno mi sa che s'era ciucciato un po' troppo vino:carneval:

Come dire che i figli son sempre prodotti dei genitori... ah non ne sono certa:condom:


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Secondo me infatti non e' giusta come massima... il giorno mi sa che s'era ciucciato un po' troppo vino:carneval:
> 
> Come dire che i figli son sempre prodotti dei genitori... ah non ne sono certa:condom:


mica scemo... :carneval:
Invece secondo me si, è una bella massima... se dalle mie idee nascono poi soprattutto cattive azioni, le mie idee non erano un granchè.


----------



## Lettrice (7 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> mica scemo... :carneval:
> Invece secondo me si, è una bella massima... se dalle mie idee nascono poi soprattutto cattive azioni, le mie idee non erano un granchè.


Ma tu che hai avuto le idee, puoi anche non aver pensato al male... poi chi e' venuto dopo di te magari ha fatto solo cagate.

Certo dipende da che cosa s'intende... una qualunque idea che possa generare una sorta di potere finira' sicuramente per far danni... anche se chi l'ha ideata non ne aveva nessuna intenzione...

Dimmi se non si capisce:condom:


----------



## Nobody (7 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma tu che hai avuto le idee, puoi anche non aver pensato al male... poi chi e' venuto dopo di te magari ha fatto solo cagate.
> 
> Certo dipende da che cosa s'intende... *una qualunque idea che possa generare una sorta di potere finira' sicuramente per far danni*... anche se chi l'ha ideata non ne aveva nessuna intenzione...
> 
> Dimmi se non si capisce:condom:


Esatto! ... e a leggere bene i vangeli, ci sono diverse idee di quel tipo. Accanto a pensieri davvero molto elevati. In molte parti sono contraddittorii. Comunque... la massima, giusta o sbagliata che sia, l'ha ideata lui... quindi è applicabile anche al fondatore.:mexican:


----------

